# Hey Flinger, Look Here........



## Todd E (Nov 7, 2004)

seeing as ya'll have those two-headed turkeys, I thought I'd show you a picture of our three legged deer.


----------



## LOBO (Nov 8, 2004)

INTERESTING PICTURE


----------



## Meriwether Mike (Nov 8, 2004)

Just call him "Tripod." Certainly unusual. I wonder if some one shot it off?


----------



## Arrow Flinger (Nov 8, 2004)

Cool!


----------



## HT2 (Nov 8, 2004)

*Whoa!!!!!!!*

I'd like to see that young deer try to get out of thar in a hurry...... :  :speechles  :  :speechles


----------



## Todd E (Nov 8, 2004)

He must have stopped just perfect in front of my Lakotacam. This is the next photo on the roll.


----------



## WildBuck (Nov 8, 2004)

That was a cool pic.


----------

